# 2009 Marin Stelvio Ultegra SL



## Nrs_Comp1 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a friend that works in a bike shop but only sells brands that are more MTB oriented, but he sales Marin bike and from the only review I was able to read on the Marin stelvio road bike it seems like a fairly good carbon bike and well equiped for the price. Anyhow I'd like to know if any of you guys either have tried or own that bike and if so would you recommended to me and why? I presently have a 2004 Giant TCR alloy road bike that I used to train when I was racing mtb but it's getting quite old and I'm looking for something a little more comfortable and lighter since I'm not racing and using my road bike a lot more. Thanks for your input.

Louis


----------



## BigBake (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey Louis,

Did you buy this bike? I'm looking at it now and wondered how it is.

Cheers!


----------

